# Allez Comp vs Elite



## TallRider01 (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm about to pull the trigger on the new 2010 allez, however, I am up in the air about which bike to get. I'm looking at either the black comp or the red elite. As they sit, they're about 250 difference with them. I was wondering if the differences are well worth the 250. I understand the comp has carbon seat stays and different front hub, and a different type of aluminum. Just looking for some info on the two.
thanks in advance


----------



## rosborn (May 10, 2009)

TallRider01 said:


> I'm about to pull the trigger on the new 2010 allez, however, I am up in the air about which bike to get. I'm looking at either the black comp or the red elite. As they sit, they're about 250 difference with them. I was wondering if the differences are well worth the 250. I understand the comp has carbon seat stays and different front hub, and a different type of aluminum. Just looking for some info on the two.
> thanks in advance


Do you have the chance to ride both?

Much about each bike is similar to the other. The drivetrain on both bikes are identical. The wheels on both bikes are identical. Saddles, stem and handle bars are identical. So, yeah, it really does come down to frames and forks. The Allez Comp has FACT carbon fiber seat stays, E5 aluminum frame and a FACT carbon fiber fork. The Allez Elite has a complete A1 aluminum frame and an Allez carbon fork.

What does all of this really mean? In theory, the FACT carbon seat stays and fork on the Allez Comp "should" provide a smoother ride. The reality, however, is that an all aluminum bike can be very comfortable, as comfortable as a full carbon bike, if you're willing to make adjustments to certain aspects of the bike (i.e. bar tape, tire pressure, saddle, etc.). The adjustments referred to, coupled with decent padded cycling shorts, can make all the difference in the world with regard to comfort on any bike.

My advice to you is to take both bikes for a test ride and see if you feel any difference between the two bike. If there is a marked difference between the two bikes buy the one that feels better. The good thing is that both bikes are so similar with regard to everything except the frames and fork (i.e. components, wheels, handle bars, stems, saddles, etc.) that you really ought to be able to get a feel for how the frames differ.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

As was mentioned, the two bikes are much more similar than they are different. IMO the real (but intangible) differences will be in weight, and even that is going to be slight, with E5 being lighter than A1. 

There's a thread going in the beginner's forum that, while generally unrelated to your situation, is related in the last 4 posts and may give some insight into the CF stay debate. 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=209662

We can offer you our opinions and experiences, but inherently this is a subjective issue, with a given riders experiences and preferences entering into the equation. Best thing to do is ride both models back to back (same tires pressures) and decide for yourself. The longer and harder you have to think about it, the more reason for the $250 to stay in your pocket.


----------



## g-dawg (Jan 30, 2009)

You would be wise to save your $250, and use it for pedals, shoes, helmet etc. This is from my own personal experience with the same bikes.


----------



## rosborn (May 10, 2009)

g-dawg said:


> You would be wise to save your $250, and use it for pedals, shoes, helmet etc. This is from my own personal experience with the same bikes.


This is a "good" opinion but I recommend the OP ride the bikes and make an informed decision based on that experience.


----------



## TallRider01 (Apr 4, 2009)

yeah, i thank you guys for your input. I would not be able to ride both bikes because I need an xl (61cm) and the only bike they have in that size is the roubaix and well i don't have that cash


----------



## rosborn (May 10, 2009)

TallRider01 said:


> yeah, i thank you guys for your input. I would not be able to ride both bikes because I need an xl (61cm) and the only bike they have in that size is the roubaix and well i don't have that cash


So, you're buying this bike pretty much sight unseen? Are there any other Specialized dealers in your area?


----------



## TallRider01 (Apr 4, 2009)

Well I have not ridden it, he is a specialized dealer and a friend of mine who owns the lbs. I've seen both the comp and elite in person, however, they are in a 54cm frame, so...


----------



## rosborn (May 10, 2009)

TallRider01 said:


> Well I have not ridden it, he is a specialized dealer and a friend of mine who owns the lbs. I've seen both the comp and elite in person, however, they are in a 54cm frame, so...


Has he given you any direction or made a recommendation? As similar as they are, I would lean heavily towards the Elite. I just think that the complete aluminum frame will serve you better in the long run.


----------



## TallRider01 (Apr 4, 2009)

yea he told me it was kind of dumb to spend the 250 for 10" of carbon on the seat stays. lol
the matte black one is sick though. 
the biggest things that i noticed different was the fork and the different type of aluminum plus the carbon. tires are spec'd slightly different and hollow seat rails (if you want to get nit picky)
there was a difference in the front wheel or hub i believe as well. 
I'm leaning to the elite and once i ride the tires off it, i'll then be justified to buy a tarmac, etc.. 
Just wanted to catch some of the thoughts and advice from you guys and I do appreciate the help!


----------



## rosborn (May 10, 2009)

TallRider01 said:


> yea he told me it was kind of dumb to spend the 250 for 10" of carbon on the seat stays. lol
> the matte black one is sick though.
> the biggest things that i noticed different was the fork and the different type of aluminum plus the carbon. tires are spec'd slightly different and hollow seat rails (if you want to get nit picky)
> there was a difference in the front wheel or hub i believe as well.
> ...


Yeah, I think the Elite has 32 spokes front and back while the Comp has 28 spokes in the front and 32 in the back. You're right, there are differences in the forks and tires on each bike but do those differences add up to $250 for you. In other words, are these differences that you're going to notice - other than cosmetically?

We enjoy helping - cyclist are good people. Lord knows I've received a TON of help here myself.


----------



## TallRider01 (Apr 4, 2009)

rosborn said:


> In other words, are these differences that you're going to notice - other than cosmetically?
> 
> We enjoy helping - cyclist are good people. Lord knows I've received a TON of help here myself.



Yea, def prolly not going to notice and plus the red isn't bad, just like the all black. I'll prolly settle for the red elite then.


----------



## roscoe (Mar 9, 2010)

my looking on the specialized website would lead me to believe the fork is the same between Comp and Elite


----------



## TallRider01 (Apr 4, 2009)

it states that the comp's frame is carbon and the elite is carbon fork tubes and alloy stem. the more i look the more i am just going to get the black one.  i just need to pull the trigger, they're practically identical so..


----------



## HarryHood77 (Dec 14, 2009)

This comparison between the Allez Elite and Comp interests me as I just purchased an Elite a few weeks ago. I love it so far but was wondering about the differences between the two. The Specialized website says that the fork on my bike is "Allez carbon, carbon fiber legs, aluminum crown and steerer" and the fork on the Comp is "Specialized FACT carbon, carbon fiber legs, aluminum crown and steerer". What is the difference between "Allez carbon" and "FACT carbon"? Also my Elite's fork has the "FACT" logo on, so do I actually have this supposedly better carbon fork? Any help in clearing this up would be appreciated.

TallRider if it's any help, I love the red paint scheme on the Elite, very simple and classy. The black certainly looks badass on the Comp though. I had never considered the Comp because the Elite was at the extreme top of my budget, but now that I have had the bike for a few weeks I'm interested in finding out what I was possibly missing out on by saving the $250.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

HarryHood77 said:


> This comparison between the Allez Elite and Comp interests me as I just purchased an Elite a few weeks ago. I love it so far but was wondering about the differences between the two. The Specialized website says that the fork on my bike is "Allez carbon, carbon fiber legs, aluminum crown and steerer" and the fork on the Comp is "Specialized FACT carbon, carbon fiber legs, aluminum crown and steerer". *What is the difference between "Allez carbon" and "FACT carbon"? *Also my Elite's fork has the "FACT" logo on, so do I actually have this supposedly better carbon fork? Any help in clearing this up would be appreciated.
> 
> TallRider if it's any help, I love the red paint scheme on the Elite, very simple and classy. The black certainly looks badass on the Comp though. I had never considered the Comp because the Elite was at the extreme top of my budget, but now that I have had the bike for a few weeks I'm interested in finding out what I was possibly missing out on by saving the $250.


This is nothing more than an opinion, but I think the two forks are the same. Product descriptions/ specs often leave something to be desired, but if in doubt you could always contact a customer services rep by going to the link below, clicking any question and then click the contact customer service rep tag to submit your question. 

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/sbcfaq.jsp


----------



## roscoe (Mar 9, 2010)

my 2010 allez elite fork does have "F.A.C.T." logo'd on the legs


----------



## HarryHood77 (Dec 14, 2009)

PJ352 said:


> This is nothing more than an opinion, but I think the two forks are the same. Product descriptions/ specs often leave something to be desired, but if in doubt you could always contact a customer services rep by going to the link below, clicking any question and then click the contact customer service rep tag to submit your question.
> 
> http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/sbcfaq.jsp


I took your advice and submitted the question to Specialized. I wouldn't be surprised if when they respond they say that the forks on the two bikes are in fact identical.


----------



## TallRider01 (Apr 4, 2009)

i believe the forks are the same, the biggest difference is the front wheel and the seat stays. there are other small things that i don't believe matter all that much. don't know for sure though.
i've almost conviced myself to pay the extra for the black one  
just like it too much, get that matched with some yellow contador pedals and yes sir...


----------



## gclark (Apr 7, 2009)

My buddie had the same delemia.he went with the eilite. and it was a 54 also.IMO that was the way to go.use the savings for your pedals.If you get faster you would upgrade the wheels on both bikes anyway.


----------

